# Coding vaginal swab



## Madcoder

What would the proper coding be for an office visit with STD testing via swabs. Is there a CPT for swabs.


----------



## btadlock1

Madcoder said:


> What would the proper coding be for an office visit with STD testing via swabs. Is there a CPT for swabs.



99000 - specimen collection
(It rarely pays...just an FYI)

You could also bill a lab code for the specific STD being tested (for example, 87485), but make sure you know the payer's preferences for billing it, if you had to send it to an outside lab. Some don't allow pass-through billing at all (in which case, you're stuck with 99000), but some do - you might have to add a 90 modifier, if it's allowed. Hope that helps!


----------



## Lbooth110

Good Morning Brandi, 
Can you share any insight for this test 87661- OB patient insurance stating experimental? 
One of our patients got a denial on her lab test. This lab test is ordered on all OB patients (Trichomonas vaginal swab 87661) her insurance is denying as experimental. This is the right code, correct? Thank you.


----------

